# seagate or WD



## subhendu (Aug 9, 2009)

I am planning to buy new HD....



seagate or WD ???

500gb  or 640 gb or 750gb or 1TB???? 


*which brand and size will give better performance???*


----------



## wiak (Aug 9, 2009)

samsung f1 is good 
1TB will bang you


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Aug 9, 2009)

the samsung f1's are great and so are the seagate 7200.12's


----------



## BrooksyX (Aug 9, 2009)

Western Digital has never let me down. I can't say the same about Seagate...


----------



## subhendu (Aug 9, 2009)

BrooksyX said:


> Western Digital has never let me down. I can't say the same about Seagate...



what is your opinion about ur WD black 1TB?


----------



## BrooksyX (Aug 9, 2009)

subhendu said:


> what is your opinion about ur WD black 1TB?



Its awesome, very fast and tons of space. The only think I don't like about it is that it can be a little loud at times (much louder than the 4x 250gb raid it replaced) but then again my rig is nearly silent and my current case is pretty cheap.


----------



## subhendu (Aug 9, 2009)

WDC 640 GB SATA 3.5"   
Model No : WD6400AACS  .....

*any info about this model plz..?*


----------



## Guru Janitor (Aug 9, 2009)

subhendu said:


> WDC 640 GB SATA 3.5"
> Model No : WD6400AACS  .....
> 
> *any info about this model plz..?*



I have a 500gb Caviar. its pretty fast, nothing amazing, but its good.  I think when i got myne, they didnt have the color name scheme, with green and black. I think it was just Caviar.  I could be wrong though.

I know i have a different drive, but heres myne at Sata 1.5gb/s i think, I never changed the jumper to 3.0gb/s cause, one i forgot, and two i was lazy.


----------



## RadeonX2 (Aug 9, 2009)

subhendu said:


> WDC 640 GB SATA 3.5"
> Model No : WD6400AACS  .....
> 
> *any info about this model plz..?*



I had that HDD it's a green edition not as fast in performance


----------



## subhendu (Aug 9, 2009)

*friend's plz suggest me a Hd with better performance and less issues....*

i ve seen so many posts in different forums about seagate issues and rma's

that's y im searching for a nice model with size and good performance


----------



## BrooksyX (Aug 9, 2009)

Here is a good, fast drive. WD 640gb Black:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136319

can be had for cheaper if you shop around or buy used.


----------



## RadeonX2 (Aug 9, 2009)

ya my friends too said seagate had much issues because of its firmware
here's my AACS access time is not as fast as any other performance HDD's I think it's because it is only running @ 5400RPM as most green edition do


----------



## Mussels (Aug 9, 2009)

samsung F1 

i've got lots of em, never let me down.


----------



## Guru Janitor (Aug 9, 2009)

people very easily fall in line with one company when it comes to hard drives. Hard drives are very likely to fail, because they contain a lot of moving parts, and when jostled around by shipping companies, increase the chances of DOA.  So if someone has used a few WD drives, then gets one or two bad seagates, they'll tend to stick with WD. I personally prefer WD because I've had much better luck with them then with seagate. My friend howerver only uses Seagates in his builds and computers.  So its hard to know whether or not which company is better.  I think seagate and wd both make fine drives, and its up to prefrence.  I'd go with a WD Caviar Black, Seagate 7200.12, or a Samsung Spinpoint F1. Pick of the litter from each company.


----------



## RadeonX2 (Aug 9, 2009)

when it comes to HDD im not that picky as long as the shop has the HDD i wanted then I get them it doesn't matter if its WD or seagate hell I bought a 250GB excelstor HDD i guess its not a popular brand of HDD?


----------



## wiak (Aug 9, 2009)

BrooksyX said:


> Western Digital has never let me down. I can't say the same about Seagate...


wd let me down, samsung and seagate didnt


----------



## DaveK (Aug 9, 2009)

Samsung FTW!


----------



## subhendu (Aug 9, 2009)

is WD Caviar Blue 640 GB a good option???


----------



## Zubasa (Aug 9, 2009)

subhendu said:


> is WD Caviar Blue 640 GB a good option???


Always grab a Caviar Black when you can 
Or get the 7200.12 
and keep clear from the 7200.11 and Diamondmax 22s with firmware problems.

7200.12 250GB Model in Raid 0





My DeathStar (Stay away from this if perfermance is what you want, so are the Caviar Greens and 7200.10s)


----------



## Melvis (Aug 9, 2009)

Both are fine Seagate or WD, i run both drives and have had problems with both drives (Returned 1 WD and 1 Seagate)  and i run up to 7 PC's here at home with ether WD or Seagate drives. I used to run a 120GB WD it was dam fast but only lasted two yrs till it started to die. Gone to Seagate since then but then Seagate had the bad firm ware. My new/next HDD's will be WD, and ill see how they go this time around.

Size? its totally up to you, personally id go with a 500GB, but thats just me.

If you got the cash go with a couple of 300GB Raptors


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 9, 2009)

Heres my 500gb seagate 7200.12


----------



## subhendu (Aug 9, 2009)

i tried ...but the black caviar is not available in India...they have blue only.....

is blue caviar 640gb a good one?  or i have to choose any other brands ????


----------



## MN12BIRD (Aug 9, 2009)

Over a long enough time I don't think either Seagate or WD has ever been proven to be more reliable than the other.  I'm sure they have both had their problems with models such as Seagate and their recent issues with the 7200.11 series.  Someone already mentioned it but if you get a Seagate make sure its the newer 7200.12 series.  

Like everyone said Hard Drives fail.  Doesn't matter who you buy that's the fact.  Part of it is just dumb luck.  I've got 4 Seagate Hard Drives.  1x 160GB, 2x 320GB and a 500GB.  None of them have failed in anyway and I've had them all for 2-3 years.  Then on the other side you might find someone who had a few bad lemons from Seagate and now swears on WD!

I've been lucky I've never had a Hard Drive fail in my 16 years of computing!  I've even had one of those (60GB IIRC) Deskstars (Deathstars) with the click of death that never actually failed!


----------



## Zubasa (Aug 9, 2009)

subhendu said:


> i tried ...but the black caviar is not available in India...they have blue only.....
> 
> is blue caviar 640gb a good one?  or i have to choose any other brands ????


The Blue are fine, but they are just no better than the average HDD.
Get the 7200.12 or find a good Samsung. (Never got my hands on a Samsung so I can't help you with that.)

Edit: Spec-wise the Spinpoint F1s look impressive, and many others recommand them.


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm too lazy to read the entire thread, but really WD and Seagate are both good.

In terms of performance, they are all going to be extremely close, to the point where you won't notice a difference on modern high capacity drives.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Aug 9, 2009)

I have WD, Seagates and Samsungs. Do not go for greenpower WDs. Other WDs are good. Seagate, avoid .11. Samsungs, go F1. Marvellous.


----------



## DaveK (Aug 9, 2009)

Do they not have any Samsung F1s?


----------



## subhendu (Aug 9, 2009)

DaveK said:


> Do they not have any Samsung F1s?



no:shadedshu


----------



## subhendu (Aug 10, 2009)

friend's your HD tune charts shows that seagate is faster than WD...

is seagate 1TB 7200.12 a good choice???


----------



## Soylent Joe (Aug 10, 2009)

I'd pick WD for quality any day over any other brand.


----------



## erocker (Aug 10, 2009)

I just picked up this Seagate 7200.12 1TB drive. Faster than I expected. It pleases me.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 10, 2009)

Heres my 500gb barracuda 7200.12.


----------



## theeldest (Aug 11, 2009)

subhendu said:


> i tried ...but the black caviar is not available in India...they have blue only.....
> 
> is blue caviar 640gb a good one?  or i have to choose any other brands ????




I've got 5 of the 640GB AAKS drives and they're fantastic. Obviously get the AALS if they're available for you, but the AAKS will be a very fast and reliable drive.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 11, 2009)

theeldest said:


> I've got 5 of the 640GB AAKS drives and they're fantastic. Obviously get the AALS if they're available for you, but the AAKS will be a very fast and reliable drive.



except for the three i had, which died within 12 hours of owning each of them. (AAKS)


----------



## subhendu (Aug 11, 2009)

both seagate and WD hd 's are good...right???so what we need is ......"LUCK"...


----------



## MKmods (Aug 11, 2009)

BrooksyX said:


> Here is a good, fast drive. WD 640gb Black:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136319
> 
> can be had for cheaper if you shop around or buy used.



I have that one also and it works very nice.


----------



## subhendu (Aug 11, 2009)

WD 640gb is not available in India


----------



## MKmods (Aug 11, 2009)

eBay


----------



## k0rn_h0li0 (Aug 11, 2009)

yeah they are close to each other. just check up on firmware and i think you should be fine


----------



## subhendu (Aug 12, 2009)

My mobo has sata1,sata2,sata3,sata5,sata6 connectors.

does it mean that i can connect 5HD in my system???


i already have one hitachi 80gb HD and one samsung 80gb HD in my system...now planning to add 1TB...


----------



## subhendu (Aug 12, 2009)

subhendu said:


> My mobo has sata1,sata2,sata3,sata5,sata6 connectors.
> 
> does it mean that i can connect 5HD in my system???
> 
> ...



still no answers...:shadedshu

somebody help plz


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 12, 2009)

You can connect as many hdd's as you have sata ports i expect.


----------



## erocker (Aug 12, 2009)

Brand doesn't matter. WD and Seagate have very similar drives and rate of failure is close to identical. Get whatever is cheaper that suits your needs.


----------

